# DMZ 3.0 & 1 Andro rx



## Pskraider (Nov 7, 2014)

Was thinking about stacking these 2 with cycle support and using nolva  after for pct . Do you guys thinks 3.0 and 1andro is a good stack for  building some Good lean mass?


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah how many mgs of Andro are you going to take per day?


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Better get something as a test base...


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 7, 2014)

I would be taking 2 caps of the dmz 3.0 a day for 4 weeks along with 2 caps a day of the 1 andro rx for 4 weeks. Or should i use 4 andro instead ?


----------



## ldog (Nov 7, 2014)

Go with 1 cap of DMZ to start....no need to start at full dose. DMZ will suppress you hard bro. The only way to roll is to have  Test base.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 7, 2014)

If you take test you won't need the 1 andro.


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea I wont be ordering any Test E or Test C unfortunately ....


----------



## ldog (Nov 8, 2014)

maybe get some 4 Andro and take with it...that may work.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah.  If no test base then 4 andro would be a better choice imo

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay. If i do the 4 andro with the dmz 3.0 for 4 weeks, how many caps should i take a day for the 4 weeks? For PCT is have Nolva and DAA powder is that enough ?



dave 236 said:


> Yeah.  If no test base then 4 andro would be a better choice imo
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

IMO it's a great stack! IML makes nothing but awesome accurately dosed products! DMZ 3.0 is siiiiick alone, so stacked with 4-andro would be even better.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> Okay. If i do the 4 andro with the dmz 3.0 for 4 weeks, how many caps should i take a day for the 4 weeks? For PCT is have Nolva and DAA powder is that enough ?



Take 1 cap of DMZ 3.0 twice daily, and 1 cap of 4-andro rx twice daily. I would add 50mg-100mg proviron, and 12.5mg aromasin EOD for your PCT also. Your estro will stay in range and libido/sex drive/erections will be rock hard and high, if you have a lady to please. Sometimes PCT can be HELL. I blast and cruise for that very reason, well that and it's not feasible to get my pro card otherwise.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> Yea I wont be ordering any Test E or Test C unfortunately ....



any specific reason why?


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 9, 2014)

I won't be adding proviron and no test e bc money and cant find a legit source. So it looks like ill be doing dmz 3.0 and 4 andro 2 caps each a day for 4 weeks. For PCT nolva and some daa powder. Is that sufficient?


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 9, 2014)

uncould try adding dermacrine for libido http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/dermacrine-bps.html
I would opt for an ai after taking nolva for pct along a dopamine agonist like ldopa http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/usp-labs-powerfull-90-capsules.html


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2014)

4-andro converts directly to Testosterone so I would stack with that.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 9, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> I won't be adding proviron and no test e bc money and cant find a legit source. So it looks like ill be doing dmz 3.0 and 4 andro 2 caps each a day for 4 weeks. For PCT nolva and some daa powder. Is that sufficient?



get your post count to 10 so you can private message ppl, then message me bro, I'll help you with the perfect cycle.


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright sounds good. Ive taken Sten-zine before and i didnt get the results i was looking for i gained like 7lbs and was at like 3400kcal im 5'9 like 13%bf .


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 10, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 4-andro converts directly to Testosterone so I would stack with that.



Yes 1-Andro or 4-Andro would be your testosterone.  They orally convert to 1-Test and good ole Test.  Typically you need around 600mg-800mg of 1-Andro for a decent cycle.  I don't know about 4-Andro.


----------



## Tagger (Nov 13, 2014)

Grab an AI too. 

I did 1 andro and nips started to tingle. 

I know it's not supposed to go down like that, but it did. Just saying.


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 14, 2014)

Another question about the 4 andro rx. is 4 weeks enough with 2 caps a day stacked with the dmz 3.0 2 caps a day for 4weeks ? or should i take the 4 andro longer with more than 2 caps a day? thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2014)

4 weeks is the recommended duration on SDMZ3 but you may run the 4 andro longer brother.


----------



## Pskraider (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay so im going to be doing 3 caps a day of 4 andro for weeks 1-5 weeks  and  doing dmz 3.0 2 caps a day weeks 1-4 . My question is if i buy  liquid nolva for pct should i still buy eradicate by blackstone labs or  is the liquid nolva good enough? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## doubledoubleyo (Jan 1, 2015)

Nolva is a serm which is different from a ai.   The serm is for  your pct because it will ramp up your test production through your hpta. Also will fight gyno.  The ai will mange test converting to estrogen.   Bewise homie and Google some of these terms.    Also tudca or udca for cycle support with dmz


----------

